# Paint thickness



## darth storm (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

i was wondering if the painthickness of 70microns is normal for a R32GTR and a R33 GTST? 

Anyone else did some measurements?

thanks in advance


----------



## BigKriss (Sep 14, 2012)

70 microns is good but on the low side. Today's OEM`s target 90 to 120 microns. 
A respray should run at about 180 to 220 microns..


----------

